# Sporting Clays in or around Grand Rapids?



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I live in the Grand Rapids area and am looking for a place to shoot sporting clays throughout the summer about once a week. I am not looking for a place that I need a membership. I want someplace that i can just go shoot when, depending on when i have the time off. If anyone has info on clubs in the near area of Grand Rapids i would apreciate it. 
THANKS
Ric


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

Hope this helps

http://www.shotgunsports.com/cmichiga.htm#Sporting Clays & 5-Stand

I am sure that there are other places but Southern Michigan Gun Club by Mattawan shoots 5-Stand on Thursdays and Sundays.

Shoveler


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Seaway Gun Club in Muskegon has sporting clays, trap, skeet, and 5 stand. Not sure how far that is from you.......


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

MiBigHntr and I shoot pretty regularly at Blendon Pines. It's roughly around Port Sheldon and 88th. Pretty much take 196 to Chicago Drive, turn right on Port Sheldon, turn right on 88th and it is a few miles down on the left. I think Caldonia has SC's also and KCCL. 

Get hold of Mark or I any time you want someone to shoot with. 

Also, I don't know how often you've shot SC's, but the more you shoot them, the more appealing 5 stand becomes from a price perspective.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Ric,

West Walker Sportsmans Club (they're really reasonable) http://www.wwsc.org/ Walker, of course  

Kent County Conservation League, I've talked to a few guys who shoot there that have come in for building permits and they all seem to be pretty good guys. 

http://www.kccl.org/ Ada


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This Saturday, May 14 there will be a DU Fund Raising Sporting Clays shoot at Blendon Pines. Breakfast at 8:00, shooting during the morning and lunch served at 12:30 (both meals provided with registration). Raffles, awards for shooters and lots of fun. $45 for registration, includes meals, shells and shooting. 

PM me for details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Ric,
> 
> West Walker Sportsmans Club (they're really reasonable) http://www.wwsc.org/ Walker, of course
> 
> ...


 
Between DUECE22 and GVSUKUSH you guys should shoot some real targets, my back got tired of carrying all the birds I shot last season!:lol: While you guys walked the coverts and fields empty pouched!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think Steelheadfreds comments are a little off when i have been out with him numerous times when he has burned plenty more shells for the same number of birds. I think i remember one day pheasant hunting where he shot 18 shells for one bird! :lol: That just seems a little rediculous. 


Kush, I have looked into it and Kent county sportsman club requires a membership to shoot there. And it doesnt look like walker has a sporting clays course but still a nice close place to shoot sometime.

And thank you everyone else for the information!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sib said:


> This Saturday, May 14 there will be a DU Fund Raising Sporting Clays shoot at Blendon Pines. Breakfast at 8:00, shooting during the morning and lunch served at 12:30 (both meals provided with registration). Raffles, awards for shooters and lots of fun. $45 for registration, includes meals, shells and shooting.
> 
> PM me for details if anyone is interested.


Sib, or anyone else for that matter, please post that type of info here a bit earlier. I would have loved to head there Saturday but have other plans. Given advance notice, we could make something like this a mini MS outing. Wish I could be there, Blendon is a really nice place to shoot!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Will do and would like to have a west side clay shoot with some of the folks from the site.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sib, you are hired as the official Clay Shoot organizer!  Lets see what we can put together, I will start a new thread about it soon.....


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll see if I can find some info when I'm there Sat. Prices, availability of a grill :corkysm55 , etc.


----------

